# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  عکس در کریستال ریپورت!

## javid_p84

سلام
خسته نباشین :mrgreen: 
چطوری میشه توی کریستال ریپورت عکسها رو به اندازه ی واقعیشون نشون داد؟
من توی دیتابیسم چند سایز مختلف عکس دارم که میخوام همشون رو توی کریستال
ریپورت درست نشون بدم
ولی هیچ راهی پیدا نکردم :( 
ممنون
جاوید

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

کافی است که عکس ها به اندازه خودشان در بانک ذخیره شوند البته بصورت باینری اون وقت کارتون راحتر است اگه به صورت مسیر فایل ذخیره کنید کمی کارتون مشکل و از لحاظ امنیتی به مشکل بر می خورید در ضمن بهتر بانک شما اس کیو ال باشد  خوب حال در کریستال فیلد مورد نظر خود را انتخاب و بر روی صفحه قرار دهید معمولا کریستال ریپورت اونها را به اندازه واقعی خودشان نمایش می دهد به شرط آن که گزینه Can Grow را برا آن انتخاب کنید 
البته من خودم تست نکردم چون وقت نشد شما امتحان کنید و نتیجه را به من هم اطلاع بدهید
 :موفق:

----------


## fereshteh_b

سلام
در این رابطه من هم مشکل دارم.
یک فایل تصویری GIF  در SQL ، ذخیره کردم که میخوام به عنوان HEADER  گزارش همیشه از TABLE  بخونه. ولی هر کار میکنم نمیشه. میشه راهنماییم کنین؟؟؟؟ :)

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

سلام
ای بابا شما چرا Header خودتون رو از Database می خونید اگه Header تون ثابت بهتره (یعنی حتما خیلی بهتره) که شما اون رو از Data base نخونی
حتما موضوع سرعت رو در نظر بگیر (راستی اگه به این توصیه گوش نکردی حتما فیلد خودتون رو باینری در نظر بگیرین. ولی من توصیه می کنم اگه Header تون ثابت این کارو نکنید)
موفق باشی

----------


## Bithiah

دوستان بخشین
اما من نمی دونم آخرش باید چی کار کرد که اون Bitmap Image ی که بوسیله Insert OLE Object به ریپورت اضافه کردم و  می خوام در برنامه از یه فایل درونش تصویر بریزم بشه اندازه اون تصویر؟ خودش strech می کنه تصویر رو. در ضمن من هر چی گشتم هیچ جا Can Grow ندیدم.
ممنون اگه زودتر راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## KIMIA1981

سلام چطور میشه عکسا رو تو کریستال ریپورت از یه فایل خوند؟

----------


## sm

خوش آمدین... جستجو فراموش نشه... ابتدا قوانین سایت رو مطالعه کنین

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=24302

موفق باشید

----------


## bijanjafari

salam man rahnamaei mikham

----------


## sm

خوش اومدین
مشکلتون کجاست؟

----------

